# USE correcta

## Piccoro

Hola a todos!!!

Mi consulta es cual seria los flags  correcto a la hora de instalar programas o un entorno. Mi caso es que quiero instalar gnome pero siempre tengo errores de dependencia circular o que un paquete no se declaro el flags correpondiente en el USE.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

El primer tuto que sigo siempre es el de gentoo pero cuando hay errores empiezo a buscar y modificar. Por ejemplo use un programa llamado ufed que esta bueno ya que configura las USE que voy a usar pero me da mucho errores de depencia circular, como podria evitar esta situacion?

Despues cambie y mi use esta asi:

USE="X gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts dvd alsa cdr hal dbus avahi spell nvidia xvmc ffmpeg mpeg xvid mmx sdl threads v4l v4l2 libnotify mp3 win32codecs opengl samba xinerama encode jpeg png nsplugin aac flac mad vim-syntax sse sse2 3dnow 3dnowext lm_sensors"

Cuando hice emerge gnome comenzo bien, al intentar instalar evolution se corto la instalacion porque necesitaba que el paquete pinentry estuviera compilado con gtk o qt3. GTK siempre estuvo habilitado reinstale el paquete pero el error persistia por lo que habilite el qt3 reinstale el pinentry y luego continue con la instalacion de gnome, cuando quizo instalar el paquete swfdec-gnome otro error "Please re-emerge media-libs/swfdec whit the gtk USE flag"  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Entonces, como seria una configuracion correcta?.

Hace años que uso linux pero jamas pense que seria tan problematico instalar un paquete de algo!!!! O sera que me acostumbre demasiado al apt-get de mi viejo amigo Debian?   :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Cuando llames a emerge después de haber modificado las USEs, añade el parámetro -N, para que tenga en consideración las USEs modificadas, por ejemplo:

```
emerge -avN gnome
```

Saludos!

----------

## Piccoro

Ok, muchas gracias. 

Lo voy a utilizar, por ahora como me canse de tanto toquetear todo reinstale gentoo, asique ahora empiezo de cero por quinta vez.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No le prestes tanta atención a el tema de las USE flags al principio. Gentoo se va puliendo solo con el uso en sucesivas actualizaciones... Lo mas importante es haber elegido un perfil adecuado al uso que se le va a dar a la pc, simplemente con eso ya tendrás cubierto el 95% de los USE flags que podrías llegar a necesitar.

Por lo demás, si tenés tiempo, podés ir viendo la lista de USE flags de cada paquete y modificando lo que consideres necesario antes de reinstalar usando la opción --pretend de emerge:

```
emerge -pv paquete
```

Y modificar las USE flags globalmente o solo para ese paquete en función de lo que consideres mas adecuado.

Es lógico que te choque un poco portage si venís de usar una distro binaria por que en Gentoo buena parte de las decisiones sobre lo que se va a instalar y como corren por tu cuenta y necesitan de mucha mas atención a la hora del mantenimiento general. 

En una distro binaria, Debian por ejemplo, lo desarrolladores ya eligieron todo eso por vos y ni te preguntaron en favor de la usabilidad/compatibilidad pero en detrimento de la optimización del código. (Lo cual es lógico, todo no se puede).

Gentoo no es una distribución de linux si no una meta-distribución. Gentoo es el conjunto de herramientas que te permite construir un linux como mas te guste y por eso te va a dar un poco mas de trabajo. 

Tratá de no reinstalarlo, no hace falta, todo pero todo todo se puede arreglar y en el proceso vas a aprender muchísimo.

Salud!

----------

## Piccoro

ok, gracias por la explicacion.

Haber si entendi algo, yo instale gentoo con un cd de instalacion con muy pocas herramientas como dhcp, vim, gentoolkit. Despues de eso, cuando la maquina ya bootea sin el cd, que me conviene hacer? configurar alguno parametros de las USE para poder instalar el gnome o hacer un emerge world? O directamente no modifico nada y empiezo a actualizar paquetes y despues pulirlo.

Para las USE modifico el make.conf solamente, todavia estoy medio perdido con todas las opciones que tiene. (por ahora me preocupa mas que ande ya que necesito utilizar la maquina.)

El USE que puse al principio esta bien para instalar el entorno gnome?

Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## esculapio

Lo que pasa es que el cd de instalación ya instalo ese programa con menos opciones de configuración. En general se van agregando USE segun lo requieren los programas que utilizas usualmente. Una practica común tambien es editar en /etc/portage/package.use ya que sabes bien que paquete usa un parametro particular. gtk es comun a muchos paquetes y es correcto que este en make.conf Antes de empezar haces un emerge -pv para ver las dependencias y los use , revisas en ufed para que da soporte y si lo quieres lo agrgas y despues empiezas, sino cuando te falle hay que volver a  recompilar paquetes ya instalados.

----------

## Piccoro

Ok. Contradiciendo a Inodoro_Pereyra reinstale gentoo porque ya estaba totalmente perdido con todo lo que toque, esta vez no voy a reinstalar.

Tengo gentoo totalmente pelado, por lo q entendi ahora me convendria pasar algunos parametros de USE y luego hacer emerge world? o mejor diganme como tengo que seguir...  :Embarassed: 

Gracias.

----------

## rogersc

También puedes informarte un poco sobre el uso de perfiles como te han comentado más arriba. eselect es una herramienta muy útil para gestionarlos además de otras cosas. Yo por lo menos es de lo primero que instalo.

Saludos:).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Ok. Contradiciendo a Inodoro_Pereyra reinstale gentoo porque ya estaba totalmente perdido con todo lo que toque, esta vez no voy a reinstalar.
> 
> Tengo gentoo totalmente pelado, por lo q entendi ahora me convendria pasar algunos parametros de USE y luego hacer emerge world? o mejor diganme como tengo que seguir... 
> 
> Gracias.

 

Seleccioná el perfil que consideres mas adecuado a tu caso, y si vas a instalar (por poner un ejemplo) xorg-server, revisá la lista de paquetes a instalar. Vas a ver que cada paquete tiene un set de use flags activadas o no en función del perfil elegido, hacé las modificaciones que te parezcan necesarias en función del uso que le vayas a dar a esa pc en tu /etc/make.conf para hacerlas globales o en /etc/portagepackage.use para definirlas por paquete.

Por último, instala ahora si xorg-server.

Lo mismo va para cada paquete a instalar por primera vez. El resto se va corrigiendo sobre la marcha.

Salud!

----------

## Piccoro

Grax, pero hice esto antes de leer tu repuesta y ahora tengo este error....

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[1]: *** [ar/user-guide.xml] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/work/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/gnome2-user-guide'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line  612:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line  542:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "compile failure"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   compile failure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/temp/environment'.

Este es el mensaje del log.

Mi make.conf es este:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts X gtk gnome hal dbus avahi"

La use la comente porq no podia instalar nada.

Como puedo seguir ahora?.

----------

## i92guboj

Prueba a emerger libxml2. Estas cosas no deberían pasar :p

----------

## Piccoro

Buenisimo, gracias a eso pude seguir con la instalacion  :Very Happy:  . Instale varios paquetes pero ahora tengo otro error:   :Sad: 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11:

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/die.env'.

reinstale cairo con los flag que necesita usando USE como variable de entorno.

Que me falta?

Gracias.

----------

## Txema

¿Qué procesador tienes?

Y me gustaría saber el comando exacto que usas para instalar las cosas.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set 

 

Pues lo que dice es que pongas X en las USE de /etc/make.conf

y despues emerge cairo para poder seguir con la compilacion que traias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set  
> 
> Pues lo que dice es que pongas X en las USE de /etc/make.conf
> 
> y despues emerge cairo para poder seguir con la compilacion que traias.

 

Exacto, que X no figure dentro de tus use flags me da mala espina... Ya elegiste el perfil?

Salud!

----------

## Piccoro

E n realidad no, lo que estoy haciendo es usar USE como variable de entorno. Seguramente voy a usar make.conf pero como cada vez que meto mano me da error por ahora hago asi. Vamos a ver que tal resulta   :Very Happy:  .

Instale el xorg de esa manera y se instalo bien. Es valedero trabajar asi o  a la larga voy a tener algun inconveniente?

----------

## Txema

Madre mía...

Lo mejor va a ser que leas un ratico y luego sigues: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/

----------

## Piccoro

Gente otro error....

* Messages for package x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  614:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  543:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line  557:  Called econf 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

Le puse los flag del paquete pero no funciono.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Es valedero trabajar asi o  a la larga voy a tener algun inconveniente?

 

Definitivamente vas a tener inconvenientes y "a la corta" diría yo. Salvo casos muy puntuales no es recomendable que hagas eso por que tu sistema pierde consistencia y por que de ninguna manera te vas a poder acordar dentro de 3 meses de que fué lo que usaste para compilar cada paquete.

En la documentación, como te suguiere txema, se explica mejor.

Salud!

**EDITO** Acerca de ese mensaje de error, posteá lo que dice justo antes de lo que pegaste. Lo que pegaste no es relevante.

----------

## sefirotsama

Y cada vez que modifiques las USE del make.conf sería bueno hacer un emerge --newuse world (por salud).

En este foro hay también algunos manuales de como usar portage correctamente (recomendado DESPUÉS de leer la documentación).

----------

## Piccoro

hice un emerge --newused world y me tiro una lista inmensa de paquestes con problemas. el resumen es este:

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

No entiendo algo, si cuando termine mi instalacion minima y puse USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X gtk gnome hal avahi" en el make.conf porque me tiro errores?

Creo que gentoo no se lleva conmigo.

----------

## Txema

Si hubieras puesto el error que te dió entonces no habríamos llegado a este desastre y si te hubieras leído la documentación de la instalación, tendrías un perfil adecuado, con las USE básicas e imprescindibles, que demuestras no haber seleccionado por faltarte una USE tan básica como lo es X.

Así que tienes dos opciones:

 · Leerte la documentación, seleccionar un perfil y configurar las USE para poder seguir instalando paquetes, o...

 · Leerte la documentación, seleccionar un perfil y configurar las USE para instalar de cero todo el sistema y, esta vez, bien desde el principio.

----------

## Piccoro

Hablas tan seguro como si me hubiras visto. Si te fijas el Publicado: Mar Ene 27, 2009 9:06 pm  veras el error que me dio, eso fue despues de la ultima reinstalacion que hice.

Saludos.

----------

## ColdWind

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Hablas tan seguro como si me hubiras visto. Si te fijas el Publicado: Mar Ene 27, 2009 9:06 pm  veras el error que me dio, eso fue despues de la ultima reinstalacion que hice.

 

Como ya han comentado, tienes que elegir el profile adecuado durante la instalación. En el handbook verás los detalles sobre como hacerlo. En tu caso, probablemente querrás seleccionar el profile default/linux/<tu-arquitectura>/2008.0/desktop.

----------

## Piccoro

mi profile es /usr/portage/profile/default/linux/x86/2000.8.

Ahora re instale gentoo y voy a instalr gnome, en el USE declare estas flags: USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi".

Son suficientes,no?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Debería ser suficiente, si... Un par de use flags que probablemente quieras agregar a tu make.conf: bash-completion -ipv6 -ldap

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Si todo sigue igual te recomendaria que inicialmente quitaras avahi: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-729317.html

Salu2.

----------

## Piccoro

Gracias señores por su compañia y consejo durante este tiempo pero otro error mas, evidentemente no estoy listo para gentoo por lo que renuncio a seguir con esto. Quizas con funtoo me vaya mejor o sino volver a mi viejo Debian.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No te desanimes che! 

Funtoo? Eso es solo un stage3 actualizado. Nada mas, ni nada menos. Te vas a ahorrar alguna que otra actualización pero fuera de eso estás en la misma. 

Hace rato que no descargo un stage 3 pero se supone que hay funcionando un sistema nuevo que actualiza de forma automática los stages oficiales y los sube a los servidores desde donde luego se replican así que no debería haber mucha diferencia entre usar Gentoo y usar Funtoo.

Pega los errores en el foro así te ayudan, usá el buscador del foro, usá google para buscar en los foros de Gentoo.

Salud!

----------

## ColdWind

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Gracias señores por su compañia y consejo durante este tiempo pero otro error mas, evidentemente no estoy listo para gentoo por lo que renuncio a seguir con esto. Quizas con funtoo me vaya mejor o sino volver a mi viejo Debian.

 

Ojo, Funtoo es una rama inestable del arbol de portage.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> Ojo, Funtoo es una rama inestable del arbol de portage.

 

La última instalación que hice la hice tomando como base un stage 3 de funtoo de la rama testing... Al tercer o cuarto reinicio perdí una buena parte de los nodos en /dev y los tuve que generar de nuevo... Me dejó el sistema inutilizado, incapaz de bootear por si solo... Nunca mas uso funtoo  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pega los errores en el foro así te ayudan, usá el buscador del foro, usá google para buscar en los foros de Gentoo.
> 
> Salud!

 

Aprovecho de comunicar que los responsables del foro de gentoo, han desactivado el indexado del sitio por los motores de búsqueda, por lo que ya no hay alternativa a usar la búsqueda del foro para (no) encontrar lo que buscamos.

[sarcasmo] Pondría el enlace al hilo donde está la info, pero no lo puedo encontrar   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  [/sarcasmo]

Hilo relacionado: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711943.html

(Pueden probar que el enlace a google que pone Inodoro sólo devuelve 20 resultados  :Confused:   )

Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ouch!... Con razón... Que mala noticia. 

Su buen motivo tendrán para hacerlo... Entre el bot de google y el de msn se deben haber estado yendo unos cuantos dólares en ancho de banda.

Con la wiki a una décima de lo que era y sin poder buscar en los foros usando Google, pobres usuarios primerizos!

Perdon por secuestrar el hilo... (De todas formas si promete lo que cumple, piccoro no vuelve mas por un buen rato...  :Very Happy: )

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mejor que puedes hacer es poner el perfil desktop, ya que no estas para nada familiarizado con la distro.

en mi caso, antes de instalar, me hice un make.conf con las flags que queria y las que no y deje el perfil default (que tiene muy pocas flags por defecto)

lo que tienes que hacer es chequear cada vez que vas a instalar algo, las flags que tiene cada paquete haceiendo un 

```
emerge -av paquete
```

de ese modo chequear que va a instalar como dependencia para ver si es medianamente coerente.

por ejemplo. si compilas openoffice con firefox como flag, te instala ff2 y te borra ff3, por lo que no tengo la flag firefox.

sacar una flag, no quiere decir que no se va a instalar ese paquete, lo que quiere decir es que los demas paquetes se van a instalar sin compativilidad con la flag.

por ejemplo, si usas -gtk y liego instalas firefox. te instala gtk para poder instalar firefox, pero solo instala gtk porque es dependencia de firefox y los demas paquetes no usan compativilidad gtk

saludos

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Recordad que existe un paquete para editar, de forma cómoda, las variables USE: app-portage/ufed.

Mediante un interfaz textual que usa las librerías ncurses (sys-libs/ncurses) podremos ir eligiendo que USEs activar positivamente, dejarlas neutras y "negarlas".

----------

